# Bestellung der neuen Club T-Shirts



## ChucklineNorris (27. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Beinharte,
wer hat Interesse an den neuen Clubshirts.
Bitte bis 15.05.2010 die Bestellung an mich zurücksenden 
oder mir per Mail eine zukommen lassen.
Viele Grüße
Mirjam **


----------



## Raschauer (29. April 2010)

Oh cool,
geflockte Shirt's für 10

Da bestell ich mir doch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (6. Mai 2010)

Wir wollen jede eines!

Mail folgt,
viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Mai 2010)

Soeben per email bestellt !!!!

LG Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (8. Mai 2010)

geflockte Shirts, cool!
Ich auch will 
Bestellung ist unterwegs


----------



## Elbambell (11. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
ab wann und wo bekommt man den die Prachstücke?
Gruß, Mario


----------



## ChucklineNorris (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle,
da leider nicht so viele T-Shirtbestellungen kamen wie erwartet liegt der Preis jetzt für Mitglieder bei 11 Euro pro T-Shirt.

Sie kommen voraussichtlich Ende des Monats aber ich werde hier im Forum schreiben wenn sie eingetroffen sind.

Gruß
Mirjam

@ Elbambell: Schicke mir doch bitte deine Bestellung per Mail an [email protected] Danke


----------



## ChucklineNorris (4. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Beinharte,
ich habe eine gute Nachricht für alle.
Die neuen Club T-Shirts sind eingetroffen.
Es hat leider etwas länger gedauert durch Urlaubszeit ...
Wer sein Shirt sofort haben möchte schickt mir bitte eine kurze Email an [email protected]  ansonsten werde ich die T-Shirts an der Clubmeisterschaft mitbringen.
Sie kosten pro Shirt 11 Euro.
Für Clubausweise gilt das gleiche, jedoch sind sie kostenlos.
Viele Grüße
Mirjam


----------

